# Looking to see PM 1022 or PM 1030



## Tom-C (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi,
I live in Fairfax VA. I currently have a Travers tool OTMT SC4 lathe with DRO on the compound and a QCTP that I am looking to upgrade.  I would like to see and play with a PM 1022 or PM1030.  Anyone have one in the Washington DC metro area?


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 31, 2020)

I was waiting to see if you got any replies, several members here have PM lathes but I don't know if any are in your area.

PM is located in Pennsylvania, Google says your location to them would be about a 5 hour drive. The FAQ on their website says you can arrange to see a machine that they have in stock



> We do not have an actual showroom, however, if it is a model that we have in stock, you would be welcomed to come see it in person. Please contact us before making a trip, so that we can check stock to make sure we have what you are looking for, and set up a time so that we can have it opened and available for you to see.



I've driven that far to check out a used machine that I paid much less for so if it were me, I'd be willing to make the drive before spending $2-3000 if I wasn't sure about it. The 10x22/30 seems to be pretty popular so it shouldn't be too hard to catch them with some in stock.


----------



## rogerl (Jul 31, 2020)

I live about 1.5 hours away from PM. When I was looking for my mill I was very interested in going to PM to see the mill run and to try them out before I bought one. PM does not have a "show room" with machines in it that customers can look at and run. Also, with COVID-19 going on I do not think that PM would let someone from out of town come into their facility anyhow. You would be better off trying to find a member here to go look at their lathe. BUT with COVID-19 going on I do not think I would want someone from out of town coming into my shop either. 

Good Luck

Roger L


----------



## mksj (Aug 1, 2020)

Not sure how much of an upgrade that would be from the SC4, the PM-1127VF-LB or PM1228VF-LB are much much more full featured lathes with a standard D1-4 chuck mount.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 1, 2020)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 1, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> I wanted to be a utility outfielder for the Chicago Cubs, sit on the bench, never play (except in practice games), collect the food per diem and league minimum. Instead for 45+ years I’ve been involved in the industrial boiler service business, I’ve made a decent living anddid get to see about 77 different countries around the world.



Hmmmmm.   Okay?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorry


----------



## Tom-C (Aug 1, 2020)

MKSJ,   I am very limited on space.  I originally bought the SC4 as it was the smallest lathe with power crossfeed.  I have had my SC4 for 10 years and it is time for something bigger.  My DRO is under the handle of the compound and there is not enough room for a DRO on Z.  I go from 8 to 10 inch on max swing over the bed and from 16 to 22 inch max distance between centers. 4 inch to 5 inch chucks and everything else gets a little bigger and it will fit where I have.  My lathe is on a Harbor Freight 13 drawer tool box and the 42 inch width is about all I have and the PM1022 will just fit.  The 1127 is 10 inches longer, 100 pounds heaver and $1,000 more.


----------



## mneblett (Aug 12, 2020)

I just saw your post -- I'm in Fairfax City, with a 1030.


----------



## Tom-C (Aug 13, 2020)

mneblett said:


> I just saw your post -- I'm in Fairfax City, with a 1030.


mnbelett.  I don't se a way to do private messages.  How do we get together?


----------



## mneblett (Aug 13, 2020)

You can e-mail me your contact info at 

mneblett1 at me dot com


----------



## NavyShooter (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a 1030, alas, I'm in Halifax (Canada) so there's no way you'll be able to get up to see me.

I'll observe this - the longer bed won't always be used, but when it is needed, it's great to have.  I just did a drilling job yesterday with mine where I put a 1/2" bit through an 11.5" long piece of bar-stock.  With a 1022, you won't have the length to do a long job like that.  

I'd say that you're best to consider what the biggest job you're likely to do would be, and then get the lathe which will cover that job.  

In my case, it'd be a rifle barrel - so a 24" barrel blank between centers on the1022 would see my tailstock hanging over the end.  

I'm happy with my 1030.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a 1022.  Within 14 minutes of owning it I realized it was too short.  Story of my life.
Get a 1030 or better yet, a 1444GT


----------



## Pcmaker (Aug 16, 2020)

I have an 1127 and Im hating myself for not going with a 1228 or 1236. changing gears absolutely SUCKS.


----------



## NavyShooter (Aug 16, 2020)

I had an old beater of a Southbend - came out of a high school and was abused even before they forgot about it in a back room...it had a proper quick change gearbox.  I miss that a bit, but not having a clapped out bed is even better.  

Someday, maybe I'll outgrow my 1030...for now, I'll live with the compromise.  Adding a QCGB would have been an extra $2K that I didn't have at the time of purchase, and as a hobbyist, I'm not dealing with production deadlines, I'm building my stuff, my way, in my time.


----------



## Tom-C (Aug 21, 2020)

Navy Shooter,  I mostly do pistol work and build stuff for Paralympic/Adaptive shooters and in the 10 years I have my 8X16, there has only been one time it was not long enough.  In Northern VA/Maryland we have a group called Chesapeake Area Metalworking Society (CAMS).  One of the guys I have been helping out has a Causing That is 28X84 with a 3 inch bore, that should cover if I need bigger.  

7Milesup, you want to make me a good deal on your 1022?   I have one on order, but it may be a while before it comes in.

PC maker, I rarely have to thread on my lathe, so in the 10 years I have had the Sieg SC4, the fact I have to change gears has not been a problem


----------

